# The biggest biceps in the world



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/meet-big-mo-the-man-with-biceps-as-big-as-a-grown-mans-waist.html

Not sure if this should be in this section or the funnies room. Really looks awful.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks ridiculous, are they as big as the guy whose arm burst - can't remember his name...

EDIT: google just informed me that his name is Greg Valentino


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

he just looks a complete melon


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Surely steroids?
Not aesthetically pleasing at all!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Arms full of synthol allegedly. No way you can bodybuild then that big and have such small forearms etc doesn't make sense surely


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks natural...


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

that looks great - top marks!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

what a tool, couple of carpets under each arm and he has a job.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

The guy is mad! I remember his predecessor syringing puss out of his arms when they got infected from the rubbish he had been injecting into them....disgusting!


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

As above...those are stupid. He's injecing some kind o ****e directly into his arm to get them like that with. You can tell because his forearms are so under developed compared. There's no definition or vascularity either..which would be present at that size and that work load..
He's an utter tool and is suffering from body dismorphia.
We should feel sorry for him really.
Edd


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

What a ***!

Oh, look, he's also got two on each arm!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

From his diet and excercise regime he has no muscle or definition at all. Definetly not natural, looks TERRIBLE!


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I posted the below in the 5x5 thread yesterday so good to see someone else thinks he's a tw*t as well.

Just reading some news today and this made me laugh. Not only does he look like a royal Tw*t he's also a lier. Those arms are made from injecting Synthol directly into the muscle, not from genetics or hard work. His forearms have zero muscle mass or definition so I doubt he trains and/or eats like that. In my opinion the news should not b reporting Sh*t like this as bodybuilding.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a moron.

They aren't the biggest biceps in the world, it's just a liquid injected into the muscle so it's fake.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks link bingo wings....


----------



## Lost Boys (Apr 11, 2006)

Get him down the local bingo0 hall. What a pair of wings!


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

The result of synthol injections.....not steroids. You would expect years of lifting would show in his forearms bullsh*t.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Just had a quick read up on this synthol stuff.
Ouch! Less pain building muscles the normal way down the gym.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Less dangerous too...synthol stuff is nasty ****.

Why dont the Guinness book of records actually strip him of the title?


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

what a muppet! he looks ridiculous.


----------



## triggerh4ppy (Jul 15, 2011)

definetely has mental issues if hes thinks that looks right. obviously doesnt care about proportion


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Sythinol abuse strikes again. like the guy below in this link.


----------

